# And the news keeps coming!



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 11, 2018)

VIA has now awarded another contract to upgrade 25 more cars from the BUDD fleet and this is in addition to the 17 cars announced last week + the entirely new corridor fleet also recently announced.

_"25 train cars intended for use on the long-haul train, the Canadian. Built in the 1950s, these cars will be completely refurbished and transformed to better meet our clients present and future needs"_

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/media-room/latest-news/226177/10-april-2018-via-rail-awards-46-million-contract-to-ca


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Good news.

Will be interesting to see which cars are being upgraded; coach cars, Skyline cars, diners or sleepers.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 11, 2018)

My bet is that it's sleepers. To expand on that bet, I suspect it'll be a rebuild of the Chateau sleepers (which mostly sit idle) since converting those into something like 11 bedroom sleepers would probably be a productive use of capital.


----------

